# Selling in Pittsburgh



## bwiewiora (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyone out there selling T-shirts in Pittsburgh, PA? What's been successful for you? Have you tried advertising anywhere? I'd be happy to share my experiences, although I'm just starting and haven't gained much traction yet.

Marginal Designs


----------



## Wayner (Aug 1, 2009)

I just moved from Pittsburgh to the south.

It depends on the type of screen printing that you do. EX. do you like to make shirts and then sell? Two ideas are.... When I was down in the strip on Penn. Av. I saw on the corrner an open area under roof that had people selling things that they made. Also on my space " I made It " 
MySpace - I Made It! - 101 - Female - Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania - myspace.com/imadeitpgh was real good at giving out info on events to sell at.
If you are looking to do work for other people take a look at my myspace. There you will find the people that I used to do work for. 
http://www.myspace.com/eaw1

My ideas for there in Lake Wylie Sc are to do work for charities ( donate the shirts ) to get the word out. We will see how it goes.

Hope these ideas will help Best Wishes

Wayne


----------



## Manders (Sep 10, 2009)

who is your target... men? women? 18 - 29? kids?


----------

